# CSI without Grissom



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have found I still like CSI (the original) without Grissom. Laurence Fishbourne obviously wasn't brought in to create a central focus character, but to just be part of the team.

In our household, last night's episode, "Turn, Turn, Turn" with Taylor Swift, got all thumbs up. Swift was a surpisingly solid actress and the episode was focused on CIS Nick Stokes (George Eads) investigating a series of deaths over a long period at a motel run by her character's parents, with a surprising and emotional dramatic experience.

And.... From 8-9 American Idol rated 21.2 million viewers. From 9-10, CSI got 20.8 million, up 3 million from last week. Grey's Anatomy has been in repeats for two weeks and IMHO last night's CSI episode may draw some viewers back next week who would normally not be there when Grey's comes back.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I have found I still like CSI (the original) without Grissom. Laurence Fishbourne obviously wasn't brought in to create a central focus character, but to just be part of the team.
> 
> In our household, last night's episode, "Turn, Turn, Turn" with Taylor Swift, got all thumbs up. Swift was a surpisingly solid actress and the episode was focused on CIS Nick Stokes (George Eads) investigating a series of deaths over a long period at a motel run by her character's parents, with a surprising and emotional dramatic experience.
> 
> And.... From 8-9 American Idol rated 21.2 million viewers. From 9-10, CSI got 20.8 million, up 3 million from last week. Grey's Anatomy has been in repeats for two weeks and IMHO last night's CSI episode may draw some viewers back next week who would normally not be there when Grey's comes back.


I haven't watched last night's episode yet but I'm still not 100% sure that I like CSI post Grissom. Fishbourne's character, to me, is somewhat aggrivating so far.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

We haven't watched last nights yet, but we've just caught up on the three weeks prior. I think it's funny that Fishburns' character does that Monk hand waving thing at the crime scene.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I miss Grissom, but I think they can build a likable enough character set without him.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I also miss him,but so far the show is carrying on pretty well without him.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I miss Grissom, but I think they can build a likable enough character set without him.


I'm with you, Tom. I miss Grissom too.

I suspected that the show would go on just fine without Grissom, but I'm surprised at how much I'm still enjoying the show.

Laurence Fishburn is a better fit than I thought he would be.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'm with you, Tom. I miss Grissom too.
> 
> I suspected that the show would go on just fine without Grissom, but I'm surprised at how much I'm still enjoying the show.
> 
> Laurence Fishburn is a better fit than I thought he would be.


Well i knew i would like Fishburn he is GREAT!


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I actually like the way they're integrating Fishburn in to the series. So many times a show will add a new character and they act like they've always been there...fully up to speed on everything, character development is "assumed" and you're left with a "now how did he get here?" feeling.

Instead they're letting him grow in to the role, just like a noobie would have to learn the ropes on a new job. Nice touch in my opinion.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

elaclair said:


> I actually like the way they're integrating Fishburn in to the series. So many times a show will add a new character and they act like they've always been there...fully up to speed on everything, character development is "assumed" and you're left with a "now how did he get here?" feeling.
> 
> Instead they're letting him grow in to the role, just like a noobie would have to learn the ropes on a new job. Nice touch in my opinion.


+1. The way Catherine is cautiously assuming command and Fishburn is being hand-held seem very "true to life". The writers are doing a nice job by being patient, IMHO.

BTW, I appreciated how, in this week's episode, they showed David offering to make a donation to Warrick's son's college fund as a way to fix the timeline for that part of the story.

/steve


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm not happy with Fishburn at all. We have watched every episode since he has joined the cast and do not think the show has the same charm it use to. 
We have moved the show near the bottom of our prioritizer list and chances are we will cancel it's series link at the end of the season if things do not improve..


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I stopped watching it after the 2nd episode without Grissom, Fishburn just doesn’t bring any interest to the show for me anymore.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I'm not happy with Fishburn at all. We have watched every episode since he has joined the cast and do not think the show has the same charm it use to.
> We have moved the show near the bottom of our prioritizer list and chances are we will cancel it's series link at the end of the season if things do not improve..





oldschoolecw said:


> I stopped watching it after the 2nd episode without Grissom, Fishburn just doesn't bring any interest to the show for me anymore.


I have to agree with fluffybear and oldschoolcw. As much as I like CSI:LV, I think the charm and the sparkle is gone. Fishburn is just a face and a voice, but doesn't add anything to the show. I might even prefer CSI:Miami.......:eek2: Nahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The biggest thing I miss so far are the witty comments just before the opening theme song ..


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I quit watching after Gil left, but watched this weeks episode just because Taylor was on it. :heart: :blush:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just started watching CSI a few years ago and I must admit it's not the same without Grissom. It's like they replaced the only lead character with a part time character.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I always liked the show with Grissom but it was beginning to have a stale feel to it and needed some new blood. Not sure how it will play long term but have enjoyed the new episodes so far. I believe that this year has been better than last.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have to agree with fluffybear and oldschoolcw. As much as I like CSI:LV, I think the charm and the sparkle is gone. Fishburn is just a face and a voice, but doesn't add anything to the show. I might even prefer CSI:Miami.......:eek2: Nahhhhh!!!!


They would have to start singing as "CSI the musical" before I would put Miami over it. And even then it would be a close call.:lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Those of you who liked CSI before Grissom left but stopped watching should watch last week's episode "Turn, Turn, Turn". It won't be a waste of your time, I promise. It was well written and you'll at least get to see Taylor Swift act which was surprisingly credible. And I'm not a fan of her musical performances by a long shot.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I did not like Grissom from the start. I watched one or two shows a year and my opinion never changed.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought Grissom was the life blood of the show and I do miss him. They have brought Fishburn along slowly and he is a good character but he isn't a replacement for Grissom.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't miss Grissom one bit, as someone who's seen just about every episode of CSI, the show has been top notch since he left. No more soap opera story lines with his love triangle between wacko Sarah and that whore Heather. Grissom should have left years ago, IMO.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Watching this week, I half expected Grissom to call Nick on his birthday. I have watched the show for years; and while Gil was one of my favorite characters, the show is still strong with him gone. I'm glad I have given it a shot since Mr Fishburne has joined the cast; when he first was cast in his role, I was hoping that "Morpheus" wasn't going to be his character's style. He has done very well and will continue to make this one of the best shows on tv today.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> [...]I have watched the show for years; and while Gil was one of my favorite characters, the show is still strong with him gone.[...]


I agree. To me, _CSI_ was less a show about Grissom than about the stories themselves. Shows like _House _and _Life_ wouldn't survive without their main characters, IMO. But shows like _Law & Order_ (and I believe_ CSI_) will survive as long as the stories continue to be engaging. /steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Watching this week, I half expected Grissom to call Nick on his birthday.


He did, didn't he?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I still like the show. William Peterson (Grissom) is still an Executive Producer on the show, so he hasn't completely left...he's just behind the scenes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> He did, didn't he?


Ya, but it was in one of the flashbacks I think. /steve


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I miss Grissom, but I enjoyed last week's episode. One of the better post-Grissom episodes, imo.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> He did, didn't he?


He called him the year prior, while he was still part of the show.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

mobandit said:


> I still like the show. William Peterson (Grissom) is still an Executive Producer on the show, so he hasn't completely left...he's just behind the scenes.


And he (Peterson) nor the writers have come out and publicly come out and said Gil wont be back for guest spots. Really like the few episodes where both he and Mr Fishburne were together, made for very interesting dialogue.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> And he (Peterson) nor the writers have come out and publicly come out and said Gil wont be back for guest spots. Really like the few episodes where both he and Mr Fishburne were together, made for very interesting dialogue.





Spoiler



Michael Ausiello - ew.com


William Peterson said:


> Citing both his ongoing role as an executive producer and his intention to return on occasion as a (very special) guest star


Lynette Rice - ew.com (page 5)


> he'll retain his producer title and he's promised to return for the occasional episode, though that probably won't occur until next season


So .. He'll be back


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I knew I had read that somewhere Doug but I couldn't remember where. Thanks


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> I don't miss Grissom one bit, as someone who's seen just about every episode of CSI, the show has been top notch since he left. No more soap opera story lines with his love triangle between wacko Sarah and that whore Heather. Grissom should have left years ago, IMO.


Totally agree. Like CSI just fine without Grissom. Frankly have been getting sick of him for a couple years and always hated Sarah, was so happy when she left the show.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I liked the show with Taylor Swift and "Nick" having the main parts in the show. But Fishburn just isn't right for that show at all IMHO.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I think they should have done a lot more with the new character "adapting" to the CSI role. They should have him struggle more with the "field technician" part of the job and then contibute more from his advanced "criminology" expertise. 

The "Turn, Turn, Turn" episode is one of the best in several years, imo. What I really liked was the absense of the corny jokes that seemed to have become more and more prevalent. They were ok as a signature opening by Grissom, but lately they were just getting corny and annoying.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

As much as I've always liked the original CSI, over the last year or two I've grown to like _CSI: Miami_ even more, and I also like _CSI:NY_, though not as my #1 choice.

They need to do a CSI:Chicago, because God knows they'd have a hundred years of storylines with the crime and corruption in this city!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Part of the problem for me is that they brought in the new blonde chic to replace Sarah and have never featured her or even introduced her. I could not even tell you her character's name!! She is a total blah until they revolve some sort of story line around her and now we have a replacement for Grissom. Instead of stepping up Katherine's role, since she supposedly replaced Grissom as supervisor, they have a group of characters that don't seem integrated any more.

At least with Fishbourne he had a back story and an introduction, and they have not tried to make him the star.

I guess, overall, the cohesion of cast is sadly missing now.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> Part of the problem for me is that they brought in the new blonde chic to replace Sarah and have never featured her or even introduced her. I could not even tell you her character's name!! She is a total blah until they revolve some sort of story line around her and now we have a replacement for Grissom. Instead of stepping up Katherine's role, since she supposedly replaced Grissom as supervisor, they have a group of characters that don't seem integrated any more.
> 
> At least with Fishbourne he had a back story and an introduction, and they have not tried to make him the star.
> 
> I guess, overall, the cohesion of cast is sadly missing now.


Mrs. tibber completely agrees with you about the blond cast member.

My hope is the writers and characters will develop cohesion again.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Part of the problem for me is that they brought in the new blonde chic to replace Sarah and have never featured her or even introduced her. I could not even tell you her character's name!! She is a total blah until they revolve some sort of story line around her and now we have a replacement for Grissom. Instead of stepping up Katherine's role, since she supposedly replaced Grissom as supervisor, they have a group of characters that don't seem integrated any more.
> 
> At least with Fishbourne he had a back story and an introduction, and they have not tried to make him the star.
> 
> I guess, overall, the cohesion of cast is sadly missing now.


I agree, but I kinda like that. Grissom was the cohesion, and the big question for the future is can Katherine do that. The new guy is a curiousity. This happens in organizations. But the blond has a bigger problem just being noticed by the team.

The character was brought in as Warrick's replacement, Riley Adams, played by Lauren Lee Smith. Smith is a Canadian actress who was in a Canadian crime procedural and a number of other shows, and who was also in The L Word. All we know about the character to this point was in her first episode which in the recap on TV.Com we are reminded:


> The team is assembled in the conference room and are introduced to Patricia Rowley, a therapist sent there to counsel them if they feel any grief over the loss of Warrick.
> 
> After the meeting is over, Warrick's replacement, Riley Adams, enters the room and introduces herself to the therapist. Patricia tells her that joining a new team will be hard on her and the team. Riley tells her that she thinks it will all work out. Patricia believes that she is becoming defensive and she responds by telling her that both of her parents were shrinks.


Lot's of opportunity here for character development for Katherine, Riley Adams, and Dr. Raymond Langston.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

BattleScott said:


> I think they should have done a lot more with the new character "adapting" to the CSI role. They should have him struggle more with the "field technician" part of the job and then contibute more from his advanced "criminology" expertise.
> 
> The "Turn, Turn, Turn" episode is one of the best in several years, imo. What I really liked was the absense of the corny jokes that seemed to have become more and more prevalent. They were ok as a signature opening by Grissom, but lately they were just getting corny and annoying.


Finally got around to watching 'Turn, Turn, Turn', I have to agree, it was the best episode in a very long time. I liked it so much I watched it twice.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I agree, but I kinda like that. Grissom was the cohesion, and the big question for the future is can Katherine do that....
> 
> Lot's of opportunity here for character development for Katherine, Riley Adams, and Dr. Raymond Langston.


Don't usually quote myself, but last Thursday's show looked like someone read the discussion here as we see the newly cohesive team walk away together with Katherine clearly in charge.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The character was brought in as Warrick's replacement, Riley Adams, played by Lauren Lee Smith. Smith is a Canadian actress who was in a Canadian crime procedural and a number of other shows, and who was also in The L Word. All we know about the character to this point was in her first episode which in the recap on TV.Com we are reminded:
> Lot's of opportunity here for character development for Katherine, Riley Adams, and Dr. Raymond Langston.





Spoiler



We saw a little more of Riley in the 3/12 episode, but I found it odd that only Langston got a "hug" from Katherine at the end, especially since Riley referred to her as "the boss" earlier in the show. I wonder if they're sending a signal that she may not be around for long? /steve


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a little more of Riley in the 3/12 episode, but I found it odd that only Langston got a "hug" from Katherine at the end, especially since Riley referred to her as "the boss" earlier in the show. I wonder if they're sending a signal that she may not be around for long? /steve


Maybe one just looked like they needed it more than the other. But I too found it odd.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

At first I found it odd but then I remember that Riley is a veteran and I believe was from New York or some such where they are actual detectives with plenty of "real cop" training in guns and such. Langston however is a rookie and that was probably the first time he's ever been in a situation like that vs. Riley where it's probably happened before.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> At first I found it odd but then I remember that Riley is a veteran and I believe was from New York or some such where they are actual detectives with plenty of "real cop" training in guns and such. Langston however is a rookie and that was probably the first time he's ever been in a situation like that vs. Riley where it's probably happened before.


Ya. "That 'splains it", as Ricky Ricardo would say!  /steve


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just finished watching last weeks episode, and wow another good one. Two weeks in a row now without a formulamatic plot and two great episodes. I stand by my earlier comments that Grissom should have left a long long time ago, the show is much better without him.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Langston era officially began with this episode, IMHO.

Pretty good one, directed by 74 y.o. William Friedkin (The Exorcist). /steve


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I sucked it up when Sara left the show.
Sucked it up even more when Warrick left.
Called it quits when Grissom said adios, tho.


----------



## loveshockey (Feb 25, 2008)

yesterday's episode was TERRIBLE!!!!

It dragged on forever and was as slow moving as a movie....


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

I miss Warrick the MOST!:nono2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

loveshockey said:


> yesterday's episode was TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> It dragged on forever and was as slow moving as a movie....


I hate to say this but, I agree. Friedkin directed one other episode of this show. Not a good match.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to watch the most recent episode. 

As far as the cast, ironically I'm like Riley much more than the slurred speech Warrick. Riley seems intelligent, not bad looking, tough and has good potential. 

I liked Grissom. Fishburn is not Grissom of course but he is excellent! He is extremely deep, empathetic character and obviously smart. It's a little corny but I get a kick at how they show how much he he is practicing his fingerprint dusting techniques and other CSI techniques. He is soaking up a lot of good stuff from Nick, et. al.

FWIW, it also comes to mind that generally speaking Nick is an underrated all around good guy on the show.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This past weeks episode, while not super great sure as hell beats any Grissom episode of recent times.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Ya. Don't get me wrong. It wasn't Emmy-award winning, but I found it entertaining and it appears to me that the writers have firmly moved on to a new CSI "After Grissom" era, if you will. /steve


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like that I will be in the minority but I do miss Grissom. For me CSIV has gone from the number one CSI series to number two with CSINY coming in at number one. CSIM is number three. IMO CSIM has the two worst actors on tv, David Caruso and Emily Proctor. Of course it is kinda fun to count how many times Horatio turns to the side when talking in each show and predicting when he will bolt out of a scene after his last remarks, might make a great drinking game.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> [...] CSIM is number three. IMO CSIM has the two worst actors on tv, David Caruso and Emily Proctor. Of course it is kinda fun to count how many times Horatio turns to the side when talking in each show and predicting when he will bolt out of a scene after his last remarks, might make a great drinking game.


I started watching Miami when I got my first plasma several years ago, because it looked so great. This year's first episode was the final straw, however. Ya, it still looks good, but writing and acting is so poor, I finally gave up on it. With so many other quality shows available, it's not worth the disk space it takes up, IMHO. :lol: /steve


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> I started watching Miami when I got my first plasma several years ago, because it looked so great. This year's first episode was the final straw, however. Ya, it still looks good, but writing and acting is so poor, I finally gave up on it. With so many other quality shows available, it's not worth the disk space it takes up, IMHO. :lol: /steve


:lol:I agree, that show is so horrible it is almost funny.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dave29 said:


> :lol:I agree, that show is so horrible it is almost funny.


It definitly has become a parody and/or a cliche of itself. It's kinda like seeing a car wreck, you know you shouldn't look but you keep watching.:lol:
If this show had been aired in the '60s it would be called "Camp" (ala Batman).
David Caruso must have a 4.0GPA from the "William Shatner School of Dialog Phrasing".:hurah:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

loveshockey said:


> yesterday's episode was TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> It dragged on forever and was as slow moving as a movie....


I just watched the 4/2 episode and I really like it. Showed a little more into the background of Langston. If I remember right, it was said that when Langston joined "the team" he did so because of his "serial killer traits" or something to that effect. Where has this ever been mentioned? Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

loveshockey said:


> yesterday's episode was TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> It dragged on forever and was as slow moving as a movie....


I have to agree, I think it was the worst CSIV episode. The acting from the "wrestlers" was very poor. I can't believe that eppy was the one offered as the big touted 200th episode.:nono2:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have to agree, I think it was the worst CSIV episode. The acting from the "wrestlers" was very poor. I can't believe that eppy was the one offered as the big touted 200th episode.:nono2:


Cmon seriously the worst out of 200. No way, the one with the slasher film murders had to be worse IMO. Or the comedy one, the one where the 2 and a Half Men writers wrote the episode.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Cmon seriously the worst out of 200. No way, the one with the slasher film murders had to be worse IMO. Or the comedy one, the one where the 2 and a Half Men writers wrote the episode.


You might be correct, I just don't remember those. I just don't remember being as bored and less satisfied with a CSIV eppy as I was with the 200th eppy.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I think the biggest problem was the build-up for this being the 200th episode, and a big name director. The episode itself wasn't bad, it just wasn't worth the hype.

And yeah, I think the episode written by the guys from 2 and a half men still takes the honor of being the worst......


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> I started watching Miami when I got my first plasma several years ago, because it looked so great. This year's first episode was the final straw, however. Ya, it still looks good, but writing and acting is so poor, I finally gave up on it. With so many other quality shows available, it's not worth the disk space it takes up, IMHO. :lol: /steve





dave29 said:


> :lol:I agree, that show is so horrible it is almost funny.


Speaking of horrible shows, I stopped watching Eleventh Hour after the 2nd or 3d episode, but kept a SL on one of my boxes. Last night we had nothing to watch, so I figured, "What the heck?", since last week's (4/2) show description seemed interesting.

Well it may have been more poorly written than a CSI Miami, IMHO. You have to see it to believe it. Illogical plot line and I don't know how the actors could deliver some of their lines with a straight face. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Being the Trekkie that I am, I loved this episode! The recreated _Star Trek "Original Series"_ scenes were brilliantly done, IMO. /steve


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

It seems like the're doing experiments now to see what characters play well for next season. I think Hodges is a good choice to promote to a more central character. He's been on the show a while and has a good character base setup already.

Kathryn should just go. I have always thought her character was not really believable and she's definitley not the choice to "take over". They need to bring in someone more antagonistic to take over who is the "anti-Grissom" and bring some tension back to the show. One of the things that I always liked was that Grissom was forced to pit the "purity" of the science world against the "corruptness" of the political world. 

They should keep Ray in more of the medical examiner role that he has been doing. It fits his character better and he would be far more believable in that role than a field tech.

Nick needs to start becoming an "unwilling mentor" to the younger set. He would be perfect in the role of "I'm not Grissom, I'm not here to wipe your noses, you guys are going to have to learn this yourselves! But here's how I'd do it..." He would also be a good choice to combat the new "anti-Grissom" mentioned above, since it was Grissom who mentored him.

Whatever they do, I hope they get the show back to a little more "crime scene investigation" next season. The investigations now seem to be "enter some info into these awesome computers and see what it spits out". The other thing that I have noticed is where they used to spend a little time in the episode showing the techs (including Grissom) researching ideas and discoveries. Now it seems like everyone just automatically knows everything about any chemical, artifact or whatever it happens to be they find. For example, did anyone else find it a bit odd that somewhere they were able to find a database that held the entire historical catalog of Luchidore masks with detailed construction drawings and dimensions? It would have been a lot more interesting, and believable if they had to sit and comb through a bunch of old pictures, programs and such to try and find the mask they needed. The proverbial "needle in a haystack" search.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Battlescott,

It sounds like they are phoning it in, doesn't it? I thought the Trekkie stuff was really fun, but you pointed out some things that had been bothering me, but had not been able to pin down. Thanks!

Steve, I completely disagree with you on Eleventh Hour. My husband and I LOVE that show. As a nurse, he was quite impressed with the medical and scientific facts they have used that are accurate. Like pointing out that embryonic stem cells easily mutate into tumors, but adult stem cells do not. Most shows that even mention stem cells, do not differentiate and count on audience ignorance. 

But ratings look like they agree with you!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Steve, I completely disagree with you on Eleventh Hour. My husband and I LOVE that show. As a nurse, he was quite impressed with the medical and scientific facts they have used that are accurate. Like pointing out that embryonic stem cells easily mutate into tumors, but adult stem cells do not. Most shows that even mention stem cells, do not differentiate and count on audience ignorance.


I love the premise of the show and have no problems with the factual authenticity. I just found the dialog extremely corny and the plots thinly-veiled. Like with CSI:Miami, I wonder how the actors can deliver some of those lines and keep a straight face. Just my .02, tho.  /steve


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I have not enjoyed the show since Gil left, in fact I never watch it now until a week or so later. It's not that I don't like Fishburne its the show has gotten a little odd and I don't care for the new blonde either. 

What ever happened to the other actress that filled in for a little while? Seemed like when Sara left she was on a couple of weeks and then we never heard from her again. I don't know if she was part Indian or what but I kind of liked her but then she disappeared.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

The new blond doesn't have any good lines. I don't see why they brought her on board if they don't use her to enhance the show.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

It's not bad but without him something is missing from the sporadic episodes I've seen. I like Fishburne a lot though, so I'll continue to give it a try


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The 4/2 and 4/9 were beginning to build the new team relationships. Last week's "A Space Oddity" was a spoof, but it built some character back stories, mainly David Hodges and Wendy Simms. Next week's looks like it might give some character professional back story for Catherine Willows.

I think they'll get there.


----------

